# SSH Lag For Terminal Sessions....Where's the bottle neck???

## dman777

Whenever I ssh into my server at home or even a different server on a cloud from a company...remotely.....I have horrible lag in my SSH sessions. There will be pauses when type ascii characters. There is no X session, only ascii terminal. I use ssh -C to try and compress to help but it does not help. I did a internet test and I get Download speed of 4.09 Mbps and upload speed of 0.56 Mbps. With these speeds, should there be any lag in my ssh sessions? Where would the bottle neck be? It doesn't matter which ISP I am using.

----------

## Hu

When you say my server at home, do you mean this applies even when connecting to other machines on the same LAN as you?

----------

## 666threesixes666

pro tip...  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mosh

id also google around about traceroute with a payload.

----------

## dman777

 *Hu wrote:*   

> When you say my server at home, do you mean this applies even when connecting to other machines on the same LAN as you?

 

Both servers are Gentoo

```
[Server at home]                         [Server in cloud at Rackspace]

      |                                                           |

      |                                                           |

      -----------------------------------------------------------------

                                  |

                                  |

                              laptop from any coffee shop ISP or my cell phone hotspot
```

----------

## dE_logics

Ping the servers and determine the lag.

----------

